# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Cómo sincronizar plantas y polinizadores en la era de la incertidumbre climática

## Polinizaciones

*Por los cambios de temperatura asociados al calentamiento global, hay cada vez más evidencia de que las actividades de muchos polinizadores y plantas están siendo gatilladas antes de temporada pero no necesariamente de manera sincrónica.*Las consecuencias del cambio climático global podrían ser nefastas tanto para los polinizadores como para las plantas que polinizan si no están adaptadas a su hábitat polinizador.Con la actual incertidumbre climática y, la nueva normalidad, muchos agricultores, jardineros y horticultores en Norteamérica están buscando desesperadamente la manera de adaptar la forma en que crecen los alimentos por el cambio climático.¿Qué harías si llegas a una cita y después de unas horas de espera, te das cuenta de que a quién esperabas había llegado varias horas antes marchándose? Bueno, ese es uno de los escenarios posibles para entender cómo pueden afectar las interacciones planta-polinizador de los cultivos en un futuro próximo, dada la incertidumbre climática.Cada planta o polinizador puede responder de manera diferente a los cambios en el espacio y en el tiempo, hasta el punto de que son cada vez más vulnerables a los desajustes ecológicos. Incluso si las plantas y polinizadores responden a una misma señal de la temperatura, la fuerza de la respuesta podría diferir. Ciertos polinizadores de plantas y sus plantas huéspedes pueden haber logrado interactuar entre sí durante siglos, pero ahora cada una de sus fenologías o actividades de temporada han comenzado a cambiar a tasas independiente de su pareja. De un banco de datos de 1.420 tipos de polinizadores que se sabe que visitaron unos 429 tipos de plantas, se prevé que los cambios inducidos por el clima en los tiempos de floración reducirán los recursos florales por lo menos en un 17% y tal vez hasta la mitad de los polinizadores, resultando en la disminución de la diversidad nutricional dentro de sus dietas.Si bien ya se ha demostrado ampliamente que polinizadores como los abejorros están abandonando el primer paso con ciertas flores silvestres, hay menos consenso sobre si la floración de muchas plantas se ha vuelto cada vez más asincrónica con sus polinizadores de plantas primarias.
Sin embargo, es preocupante que las flores silvestres, como lirios glaciares estén floreciendo dos o tres semanas antes de lo que lo hacían hace un par de décadas. Esto puede presagiar lo que pronto podría pasar, al menos, a algunos cultivos alimentarios.Por ejemplo, en todo Maryland, los flujos de néctar de las flores de los árboles están comenzando un mes antes de lo que lo hicieron en el pasado, como resultado de las temperaturas invernales más cálidas.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: UE: buenas prácticas buscan asegurar la salud de los polinizadores y la protección de los cultivos Artículo: El desafío económico que plantea la disminución de las poblaciones de polinizadores Consultoria en plantas deshidratadoras Artículo: BID otorga cooperación técnica no reembolsable para financiar adaptación climática Mecanismos financieros para seguridad climática serán evaluados por expertos

----------

